# Autosleeper Nuevo ES Classic swelling round Thetford toilet



## edgarscot

I have noticed that there were previous posts re swelling round electrical hook up points etc. I am going round my 2008 nuevo with a fine tooth comb. I notice that on the Thetford cassette external door there is a raised "square" at the top RH corner of the door, on the bodywork. Difficult to explain this and the photo didn't show it. Is this the sort of swelling I would notice if water was getting in? There is also one on the gas bottle door surround
Ed


----------



## edgarscot

What I thought was water coming in to the shower via the roof is actually via the seal on the door of the Theford unit. I took a watering can today and tried all over. The water pours into the rear corner of the shower. We always have had problems getting the door to lock.
Ed


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: Autosleeper Nuevo ES Classic swelling round Thetford toi*



EdBrumby said:


> I have noticed that there were previous posts re swelling round electrical hook up points etc. I am going round my 2008 nuevo with a fine tooth comb. I notice that on the Thetford cassette external door there is a raised "square" at the top RH corner of the door, on the bodywork. Difficult to explain this and the photo didn't show it. Is this the sort of swelling I would notice if water was getting in? There is also one on the gas bottle door surround
> Ed


These are quite common Ed. It's not very good aesthetically, but is only parts of the structure showing through because the fibreglass wasn't laid up carefully enough.

It usually appears as a slightly raised area on the surface - probably caused when the fibreglass shrank a bit as it cured, and wrapped itself a bit more "snugly" around the internal structures to which it is bonded.

I've got a few as well, but am I bovvered?? :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy

I had a problem with my 2005 Nuevo ES with the area around the mains socket swelling. Autosleepers Service Centre repaired it twice, it swelled again after the first repair. They obvisously think it is worth spending their money under warranty to repair it. Now the fibreglass skin has sunk in and I have given up! 

If you have a leak around the toilet cassette door I would suggest that is why you have a swelling. If there is a wood insert around the door aperture to strengthen it, that maybe what is swelling.

Sorry to add to your existing problems Ed, but I would add it to your list of faults.

David


----------



## peejay

Delamination seems to be a Nuevo problem.

I had an 04 model, it was dreadful, delamination on the other side near the fridge vents, A/S repaired it but it was back 6 months later. Slight delamination around the leccy socket but they seemed to fix that one ok.

I also had a serious leak with water pouring into the kitchen area, my dealer 'fixed it' by resealing the kitchen window, got it back and it was still leaking, I took it to A/S after falling out big time with the dealer and it turned out it was the high level brake light recess leaking after all. I never did find out how much internal damage was done by the original water ingress and A/S refused to give me a third year ingress warranty for my troubles, I had to 'buy' it. :twisted: 

Lots of other problems with the dealer (Don Amott) that weren't directly A/S fault in all fairness but 'every little helps' as they say :evil: 

Inoard water tank fitted as an optional extra but you couldn't open the top properly to gain acces and the pipes ran under the van to the pump on the other side of the van exposed to the elements defeating the object of an inboard tank. They 'had a go' at fixing it but it was never 100% succesful.

Habitation door never did close properly withou a good 'slam', waking everyone up at night.

Had a Beeny box fitted by A/S which was next to useless as it leaked like a sieve, their solution was to drill a hole to let the water out.

Rear elecric step option was fitted incorrectly, fouling the chassis when closed. The whole truma fire unit was fitted incorrectly and too far forwards so the heater fouled the cover and squealed mercilessly every time you went over a bump.

Loads of rattles and squeaks all over the conversion that drove us mad.

Trevor at A/S was a very nice bloke but totaly scatterbrained and we got nowhere with him, 'Charles' wasn't much better.

I could go on...


All in all my Autosleepers experience wasn't good at all, which is a shame as the concept was great, the fixtures and fittings were great quality, the interior on site was lovely, it was just the practical bits and build quality that let it down. I would never buy British and more specifically A/Sleepers again.

Sorry, thats probably not what you want to hear but i wish you the best of luck and hope you get yours sorted.

Pete


----------

